# Coyotes see color?



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I am curious. Can yotes see color?


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

They're color blind like any domestic dog. Meaning they do see most colors.


----------



## Ohio Wally (May 10, 2007)

Yes, they are colorblind. I think bloody....meant to say they do NOT see most colors. They see some earth-tone colors but not sharp colors like red blue green and yellow. One thing is for sure...they can see white. Also, Southern Ohio coyotes can make out your face and hands real easy if they are not covered. Really stands out to them even if you don't move them.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Coyotes are not totally color blind, they can see some colors. If I remember right they see in hues of blue, green and maybe even yellow. May not be right on the money, but I'm close.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Many animals like deer and coyotes that biologists thought were totally color blind are not. The easiest way to tell yourself is checking to see if their eyes reflect light. Cones in your eye are the color receptors, and rods are your black and white vision. Rods are flat at the back and reflect light. Dogs and coyotes have mostly rods, while people have mostly cones. Colors are reflected in different wave lengths and stimulate the cones at different positions which our brain interprets as colors.
Human eyes have few rods, but there are more rods at the periphery than the center of your eye. Therefore, at night you have better night vision at the edges of your view than the center view. If you can't see something good at night don't look directly at it, rather turn your head and get it into your peripheral vision zone.


----------

